# احلى كلام غزل حب رومانسي عشق شعر و خواطر للرومانسيين



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2010)

كم هي صعبة تلك الليالي 
التي أحاول أن أصل فيها إليك
أصل إلى شرايينك 
إلى قلبك 
كم هي شاقة تلك الليالي 
كم هي صعبة تلك اللحظات 
التي أبحث فيها عن صدرك ليضم رأسي


http://arabsh.com/11ii6cghummq.html

حبيبي
الشوق إليك يقتلني
دائماً أنت في أفكاري 
وفي ليلي ونهاري 

http://arabsh.com/gaayjjgxtr73.html

صورتك 
محفورة بين جفوني 
وهي نور عيوني 
عيناك ..... تنادي لعيناي 
يداك ..... تحتضن يداي 
همساتك .. تطرب أُذناي 

http://arabsh.com/11ii6cghummq.html


يا حبيبي 
أيعقل أن تفرقنا المسافات 
وتجمعنا الآهات 
يا من ملكت قلبي ومُهجتي 
يا من عشقتك وملكت دنيتي

http://arabsh.com/gaayjjgxtr73.html

حبيبي
عندما أنام 
أحلم أنني أراك ... بالواقع
وعندما أصحو 
أتمنى ان أراك ثانية ...في أحلامي

​


----------



## kalimooo (23 مارس 2010)

روزي

كلمات رائعة حلقت...

 بأرواحنا...

 الى دنيا مملوءة ..

بالرقة والشفافية..

اشواق نابضة ...

وعواطف شامخة ..ابية..

ونبضات تتسارع هياماً ...

ولوعة  حباً وحنان..

جزيل الشكر لكِ اختي..

تحيتي


----------



## اني بل (23 مارس 2010)

بجد أبدعت يا عسل .
كلمات بمنتهى الأناقة والجمال اتحفتي بها عيوننا التي تنظر الى كلامتك بشفافية وفخار 
لك حبي


----------



## ستيفان (23 مارس 2010)

_حبيبي
الشوق إليك يقتلني
دائماً أنت في أفكاري 
وفي ليلي ونهاري _

_شكرا" على الموضوع الرائع_​


----------



## asmicheal (23 مارس 2010)

يا روزى يا قمورتى يا غاليتى 
عقدتينا يا حبى 
بطوفان الحب والغرام 
اللى غرقتى بية المنتدى يا احلى امورة


----------



## سور (23 مارس 2010)

*كلمات رقيقه وحساسه قوى*
*ميرررسى يا اجمل وارق روزى*​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 مارس 2010)

حسرتيني يا بت انتي
يسامحك ربنا
الكلام ده استحالة يكون موجود في الواقع
اللي موجود الغدر والخيانة وبس
تسلم ايدك يا قمر​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> روزي
> 
> كلمات رائعة حلقت...
> 
> ...


 
ميرسي اوي اوي يا كليمو علي ردك الرقيق زيك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2010)

اني بل قال:


> بجد أبدعت يا عسل .
> كلمات بمنتهى الأناقة والجمال اتحفتي بها عيوننا التي تنظر الى كلامتك بشفافية وفخار
> لك حبي


 

ربنا يخليكي ليا يا اجمل اني

نورتي يا حبيبتي


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2010)

ستيفان قال:


> _حبيبي_
> 
> _الشوق إليك يقتلني_
> _دائماً أنت في أفكاري _
> ...


 شكرا لمرورك الجميل زيك


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> يا روزى يا قمورتى يا غاليتى
> عقدتينا يا حبى
> بطوفان الحب والغرام
> اللى غرقتى بية المنتدى يا احلى امورة


 

ميرسي يا روحي علي كلامك الرقيق اوي ده

ربنا يخليكي


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2010)

سور قال:


> *كلمات رقيقه وحساسه قوى*
> 
> 
> *ميرررسى يا اجمل وارق روزى*​


 

ميرسي لمرورك العسل زيك يا ارق سور


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> حسرتيني يا بت انتي
> 
> يسامحك ربنا
> الكلام ده استحالة يكون موجود في الواقع
> ...


 

هههههههههههه ليه بس يا قمر موجود اكيد بس محتاج بحث

ربنا يفرحك يا قمر


----------



## ضال ومغترب (23 مارس 2010)

_بعد التحية

,,
,,
,,

روزى 86

,,
,,
,,

__ما اجمل عزفكِ هُنا


أطربتِ مشاعرنا ولامست


إحساسنا

_
_بمعزوفتكِ الساحرة_


_التي أذابت بشموعها حرفنا


فوقفنا عاجزين عن البوح


لتنحني أقلامنا خجلاً أمام نبضكِ

,,
,,
,,
_

_سيدتي

,,
,,
__,,

سلم لنا هذا النبض بإحساسه المحمل


بأرق واجمل الهمسات




لكِ عظيم تقديري


احترامي 


ضال ومغترب
_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 مارس 2010)

> حبيبي
> عندما أنام
> أحلم أنني أراك ... بالواقع
> وعندما أصحو
> أتمنى ان أراك ثانية ...في أحلامي​



جميييييييل جدا جدا ياروزى 
ميرسى ياقمر ​


----------



## روزي86 (24 مارس 2010)

ضال ومغترب قال:


> _بعد التحية_​
> 
> _,,_
> _,,_
> ...


 

ميرسي اوي اوي يا جميل علي كلامك الرقيق ده

انت منور الموضوع والمنتدي كله

واتمني اشوفك موجود باستمرار معانا


----------



## روزي86 (24 مارس 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> جميييييييل جدا جدا ياروزى
> 
> 
> ميرسى ياقمر ​


 

ميرسي يا ارق مرمر 

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## besm alslib (24 مارس 2010)

*عزيزتي روزي مشاركاتك دايما مميزه*

*والكلمات فعلا روعه ومليئه بالاحساس العذب*

*كتير عجبتني هالفقره*

*صورتك *
* محفورة بين جفوني *
* وهي نور عيوني *
* عيناك ..... تنادي لعيناي *
* يداك ..... تحتضن يداي *
* همساتك .. تطرب أُذناي *


*احساسها فعلا عالي كتير *

*شكرا عزيزتي على تميز مشاركاتك المستمر 

الرب يبارك تعبك*​


----------



## magy... (24 مارس 2010)

*كلمااااااااااااااااااات جمييييلة*
*ثاااااااااااانكس *
*ربنااااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااكى*


----------



## salib 2010 (24 مارس 2010)

كلمات رائعة بالفعل شكرا لرقة احساسك بالكلمات المعبرة التى تعبر عن المشاعر الصادقة ​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (24 مارس 2010)

يارب سلام
شكرا جدا
للكلامات الجميله النابعه من انسانه تتمتع بروح جميله من الرومانسيه والخيال
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## روزي86 (25 مارس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *عزيزتي روزي مشاركاتك دايما مميزه*​
> 
> *والكلمات فعلا روعه ومليئه بالاحساس العذب*​
> *كتير عجبتني هالفقره*​
> ...


 

ميرسي يا حبيبتي اوي

نورتيني يا قمر بمرورك الرقيق اوي


----------



## روزي86 (25 مارس 2010)

magy... قال:


> *كلمااااااااااااااااااات جمييييلة*
> *ثاااااااااااانكس *
> *ربنااااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااكى*


 

ومعاكي يا قمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (25 مارس 2010)

salib 2010 قال:


> كلمات رائعة بالفعل شكرا لرقة احساسك بالكلمات المعبرة التى تعبر عن المشاعر الصادقة ​


 

ربنا يخليك يا جميل

مرورك اسعدني جدا


----------



## روزي86 (25 مارس 2010)

ضحكة طفل قال:


> يارب سلام
> شكرا جدا
> للكلامات الجميله النابعه من انسانه تتمتع بروح جميله من الرومانسيه والخيال
> سلام المسيح مع الجميع


 

ربنا يخليكي يا قمر

منورة دايما مواضيعي


----------



## Mason (26 مارس 2010)

*روعة بجد ياروزى *
*كلامات رومانسية جدا ورقيقة مثلك ياقمر*
*ربنا يعوضك يا سسسسسسسسسسسسكر*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2010)

نورتي الموضوع يا ميسو بكلامك الرقيق زيك

تسلميلي يا قمر


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (27 مارس 2010)

ايه الررررررررررررررروعه دى يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2010)

مرورك وزوقك كانوا اروع بكتير يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## raffy (27 مارس 2010)

اية الجمااااااااال دة يا روزى بجد رووووووووعة 
شكرا يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا ليكي يا حبي

نورتي الموضوع ووحشاني جدا يا قمر


----------



## raffy (27 مارس 2010)

انتى واحشانى اكتر يا قمر بس سامحينى المدارس والقرف بقى بس متخافيش هزهقك فى الاجازة ههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههههه

احلي حاجه يا قمر

هستناكي وتنوري المنتدي كله


----------

